# What commercial sauce/rub combos do you use for Chicken, Brisket, Ribs?



## thatguysmokes (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm trying different combos but still haven't found my "keeper" combos. Let me know if you suggest any combos of what I already have on hand and also any combos you use that I don't have on hand. Thanks for the help fellow smokers!

Sauces I have:

Cattleman's Classic

Bone Suckin Sauce

Sweet Baby Rays Original

Sweet Baby Rays Raspberry Chipotle

Famous Dave's Rich and Sassy

Rubs I have:

Obie Cues Sweet rub

Plowboys Yardbird

Plowboys Bovine Bold

John Henry Pecan Rub

John Henry Cilantro lime

John Henry Sugar Maple

John Henry Movjave Garlic

John Henry Texas Chicken Tickler

Bone Sucking Sauce Rub

Dizzy Pig Dizzy Dust


----------



## themule69 (Jan 21, 2015)

I make my own and it took years of playing with it to get what I like. Remember that what I like and what others like will not always be the same. Spend some time using the search and find something close to what you like then start adjusting it till you get your taste. You might start by buying Jeff's recipe and going from their.

Happy smoken. 

David


----------



## chef willie (Jan 21, 2015)

Pretty much the only commercial marinade/sauce I use is Yoshidas.....I just love that s*** for chicken or pork and makes a good dippin' sauce for egg rolls or potstickers etc. Costco has the big jug for about 6 bucks....a steal. Stubbs is making more varities now but I have no first hand experience with his......Willie


----------



## bruno994 (Jan 21, 2015)

No sauce on brisket...that's a sin here in Texas.  I do add a little to my chopped, very little though.

On my ribs, the last 6 comps I went to Head Country Original, great sauce right out of the bottle, helped me to a couple wins in ribs.  I used to doctor up Sweet Baby Rays original, don't need to with HC, glaze with it right out of the bottle.

Another great new sauce out there is made by a comp guy out of Florida, Rub Bagby, Swamp Boys Original, available online.  Also, a Texas comp guy, Craig Sharry has a great sauce out as well, Craigs Sauce.   

As far as rubs, any of the Butcher BBQ products are great, not to mention Kosmos Q, Texas BBQ Rub, and Oakridge BBQ.  Another multi purpose rub I use on pork and my ribs, is Bad Byrons Butt Rub.  I use it as my base, then I doctor it up.  

For brisket though, I use my own blend and have for the past 2 years with very good success, heavy black pepper and salt and brown sugar, with some garlic powder, onion powder, chili powder, paprika, cumin, cayenne.  basically a traditional Texas style rub with a few other spices to accent the meat.


----------

